# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Card scam

## Andromeda

I have just had a call. 
The number reported was (011) 219 7291. The person claimed to be from ABSA and that there had been multiple attempts to debit my credit card with a suspect amount. I was asked to confirm whether the data he had was correct:
My full names
My ID number
My credit card number

(Coincidentally, my wife has had a number of attempts to debit her card, which is not a linked card, by Apple. We don't know why it is unsuccessful. I mention this. He then says "is that " and he names my wife including her middle name, her ID number and our physical address. But he claims it is a linked card, which it is not.)

He then asks me for my CVV number. I refuse. He then claims that he will stop the card and reverse a hell of an amount and that I should get a new card from the branch tomorrow. He again asks me for the CVV number and I again refuse and the phone promptly goes dead.

I have never ever used this card, so he could only get the information from .....?

So, watch out for (011) 219 7291. The person does not speak with a South African accent!

----------


## adrianh

I looked the number up - the number shows up in TrueCaller as "Yvonne" - Dunno - the scammers might be spoofing the number.

----------

Andromeda (10-Nov-21)

----------


## Justloadit

Another one, is that they gather information slowly from you with out you suspecting.

They call you from xyz company dealing with your cell phone contract, and that the call is recorded, but before they start they need you to verify that it is you buy reciting your ID number.

I always refuse, by saying that you called me on my number, so therefor you must recite to me my details and I will confirm. Never gets this far.

But calling you a number of times they slowly extract all the information from you with out you suspecting, as you do not join the dots.

----------


## Andromeda

> Another one, is that they gather information slowly from you with out you suspecting.
> 
> They call you from xyz company dealing with your cell phone contract, and that the call is recorded, but before they start they need you to verify that it is you buy reciting your ID number.
> 
> I always refuse, by saying that you called me on my number, so therefor you must recite to me my details and I will confirm. Never gets this far.
> 
> But calling you a number of times they slowly extract all the information from you with out you suspecting, as you do not join the dots.


100% correct. It is only because just this morning my wife was complaining that she could not figure out why iTunes could not process the charge, that I gave him the time of day. 

Bastids.

----------


## Justloadit

Its called data mining. The story goes that after 6 questions they have all the data they need on you.

----------


## Blurock

Beware of people doing "surveys." 
Most of the time this is to gather information which can later be used to defraud you or target you with unwanted spam.

----------


## ians

The number using this 011-2197291 is  cell phone number  0719905585

----------

Andromeda (12-Nov-21)

----------

